# suche dringend eine deutsche Anleitung für eathereal...



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

...ja, ich habe gelesen das andere das auch schon taten, aber leider existieren die angegebenen links wohl nicht mehr...hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
rob


----------



## AndreG (22. September 2006)

Moin,

Schon mal was von http://www.google.de gehört Soll funkionieren sagte man mir 

Mfg Andre


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

Da wirst Du wohl auch nicht fündig werden. Es gibt zwar eine deutsche Übersetzung für die manpages aber für ethereal wurde diese wohl noch nicht üebrsetzt. Was genau in "man etheral" verstehst Du nicht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2006)

Und nur mal als kleiner Hinweis: Ethereal heisst jetzt Wireshark. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sich an Ethereal (unter eben diesem Namen) noch was tun wird, alle Entwicklung geht in Wireshark.
Wireshark ist im Grunde recht einfach zu bedienen, Du stellst ein auf welchem Interface gecaptured werden soll und kannst dann, auch waehrend der Laufzeit, Filter einrichten, auch mit Hilfe eine kleinen Assistenten.
Dazu musst Du natuerlich einstellen, dass die Daten gleich dargestellt werden sollen und nicht erst nach Abschluss des Capture-Vorganges. Auto-Scroll wuerde ich dabei auslassen damit Du halt selbst festlegen kannst was Du sehen willst.


----------



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

hmmm... das was ich nicht verstehe, ist nicht das problem...grin
nein, mein azubi, wird zu einem großen automobilhersteller in den versuch wechseln und ich weiß das dort eathereal zum handwerkzeug gehört.
so,und nun ist die zeit einfach zu knapp um ihm meinen erfahrungsschatz mitzuteilen und sein kenntnisse des techn. englisch..... naja...

rob


----------



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

=> dennis_:
danke für den tip

werde gleichmal informationen zu wireshark einholen

rob


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

Autoscrolling? Ethereal? Hab ich was verpasst oder scrollt die Shell nicht sowieso mit?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2006)

Also von Ethereal/Wireshark nutze ich eher die GUI-Version, selten mal die CLI-Version. In der Shell nutze ich eigentlich eher TCPDump.

@eintracht_fan: Ich moechte Dich bitten auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.


----------



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

...also als einstieg könnt ihr ja mal lesen unter 
http://www.nwlab.net/guide2na/netzwerkanalyse-sniffern.html

zumindest für den azubi ist das nicht schlecht

rob


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

Ahja... Ein Frontend für den Xserver. Nun gut, *daß* es das gibt wußte ich, nur nicht *ob* es auch wirklich eingesetzt wird...


----------



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

Mal  kurz nachgefragt => 

warum wird denn darauf soviel Wert gelegt.
Wurde schon von anderer Seite, sehr brüsk, darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Höfflicher und netter Umgang, wird doch durch Groß/Kleinschreibung nicht unbedingt gewährleistet, oder?

rob


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2006)

Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ahja... Ein Frontend für den Xserver. Nun gut, *daß* es das gibt wußte ich, nur nicht *ob* es auch wirklich eingesetzt wird...


Naja, was heisst Frontend. Wenn Du einfach nur das Binary ethereal aufrufst startest Du ja automatisch die GUI-Version. Um die CLI-Version zu bekommen musst Du tethereal aufrufen. So ist es zumindest bei einer normalen Installation. Wenn man ohne GUI kompiliert koennte es vielleicht sein, dass tethereal in ethereal umbenannt wird, aber ich denke auch das wird nicht passieren.

@eintracht_fan: Wir legen hier im Forum auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung, und auch allgemein ordentlich verfasste Beitraege wert. Dass da einige User auch mal nicht ganz so freundlich drauf hingewiesen werden laesst sich leider nicht immer vermeiden. Bei Wiederholungstaetern oder uneinsichtigen Usern aendert sich in der Hinsicht auch bei mir der Ton, auch wenn ich in der Regel versuche freundlich zu bleiben.


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

DiE koSeQuenTe MiSSAchtuNG dEr GroSS- und KLeinSchREibuNg ErschWerT Das LEseN UnGemEIN. SiE IST BestanDTEil dER deUTscHen SpraChe, AlsO VerWenDE SIe biTTE. WIe Würde ES AuCH AusSEheN Wenn HieR JedEr IrGendWIE SchrEIBt?
----

Wenn ich hier (eigenes Build) ethereal in der Shell aufrufe funktioniert das. Da ich das System allerdings schon vor 6 Jahren aufgesetzt habe, weiß ich nicht mehr ob ich es angepasst habe oder warum...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2006)

Vielleicht war Ethereal vor 6 Jahren auch noch CLI-only. Damals hab ich damit glaub ich noch nicht gearbeitet.
Aber Du kannst auf jeden Fall mal checken ob ethereal vielleicht ein Link auf tethereal ist, oder die Ausgabe von *ethereal -v* betrachten, dort steht bei mir:


			
				tethereal -v hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tethereal 0.99.0


Und noch ein wenig mehr, aber das ist es worauf es ankommt.
Aber im Grunde ist es ja egal.
In der Shell nehm ich halt wie gesagt in der Regel TCPDump, TEthereal (oder eben jetzt TShark) hoechstens mal wenn ich Daten dumpen will, was aber recht selten ist. Und Ethereal (oder eben jetzt Wireshark), also mit GUI, eben wenn ich mir den Traffic ordentlich durchsehen will.


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

Danke, ich weiß was ein Link ist.

Das ganze hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, also hab ich mich mal per ssh eingeloggt (Grausam: ich mußte ssh selber durch einen Proxy über Port 8080 tunneln) und siehe da: es ist tatsächlich ein hardlink. Ob ich allerdings ein graphscihes Frontend besitze konnte ich nicht herrausfinden da mir die Zeit und die Muße fehlt jetzt auch auch noch meinen (selten benutzten) XServer per remote zu starten...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2006)

Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke, ich weiß was ein Link ist.


 Das hab ich doch auch garnicht in Frage gestellt. Und ich hab Dir ja nichtmal andeutungsweise erklaert wie Du pruefen koenntest ob es ein Link ist.
Anhand der mir bekannten Posts von Dir ist das auch nicht noetig, denn soweit ich das beurteilen kannst kommst Du ja mit Linux ganz gut zurecht, wenn ich mich da nicht irre.



			
				Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ganze hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, also hab ich mich mal per ssh eingeloggt (Grausam: ich mußte ssh selber durch einen Proxy über Port 8080 tunneln) und siehe da: es ist tatsächlich ein hardlink. Ob ich allerdings ein graphscihes Frontend besitze konnte ich nicht herrausfinden da mir die Zeit und die Muße fehlt jetzt auch auch noch meinen (selten benutzten) XServer per remote zu starten...


Wie gesagt, im Grunde ist es ja egal.


----------

